# Seven Pounds



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Will Smith has another great performance under his belt with this film.
As great as he is, however, he is overshadowed by Rosario Dawson.
She needs a nomination for best female lead.

A masterfully told story of a man who feels the need to repay the world for a single lapse in care and judgment with everything he has.


----------

